# Wood Butcher Extraordinaire!



## cozee (Jun 24, 2019)

Wasn’t feeling like turning Saturday evening so I decided to butcher some wood and cut some blanks (like I need any more!!). Ended up with pen, ring, segmenting, and pendant/earring blanks. I let nothing go to waste except for the sawdust. Bocote, Olive, Indian Rosewood Crotch, two different Spaghetti Burl Oaks, Landscape Ziricote, and my favorite any day, Curly Koa.  I cut up two different Mallee burls yesterday but didn't take and photos.  Wetted with water for photo.


----------



## thomgarner (Jun 24, 2019)

Now all you need is more kits


----------



## exoticwo (Jun 24, 2019)

Nice group of "Ordinary looking" woods you got there !


----------



## thewishman (Jun 24, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cozee (Jun 24, 2019)

thomgarner said:


> Now all you need is more kits



I have plenty of kits, need time, and motivation!!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2019)

That is some beautiful wood!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 24, 2019)

Lots of eye candy in that lot.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Jun 25, 2019)

That curly koa has me drooling...


----------



## johncrane (Jun 26, 2019)

i agree on the curly koa very nice


----------

